# safety valve jar



## eladrell (Oct 25, 2007)

I am new to this and I would appreciate any ideas on this jar. The bottom is embossed "SAFETY VALVE PATd MAY 21 1895"
 and it has a pyramid logo in the center with what looks like a large H with a smaller c in it. It has a greek pattern around the sides as you will see in my next post.
 Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## eladrell (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry this is the pic of the bottom.


----------



## cookie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi- can't tell size but jar looks like RED BOOK 2539 aqua- real value is lid and metal clamp[30-50%] of  total value which is around $50.....nice find...


----------



## idigjars (Oct 29, 2007)

This jar had a metal clamp that also had a carrying handle.  The glass lid isn't hard to find the clamp is a little tougher.  Nice find.  Paul


----------

